# Field corn in delaware



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

http://championfeedandpet.com/images/delaware.jpg
Carpe Diem


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

So whats your point?


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

A question was asked as to where to find it.



Carpe Diem


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Any Tractor Supply, feed store, or Walmart will have it.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

You get what pay for!

I rather boil corn without cob, rock and other debis

Carpe Diem


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Do you realize that most of your local grain that you purchase probably comes out of the same grain co op.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes and I also know that shopping at Walmart hurts small business. I will always pick small business over a large corporation.


----------

